# Make your own back quiver



## spinsheet (Oct 30, 2011)

I recently saw some back quivers that someone made and it got me to thinking about making my own. Looks like it might be fun. I did some leather working back in high school (oh so many years ago) and enjoyed it but have yet to have a reason to do it again. Well, I want a back quiver and that sounds like reason enough. Does anyone have any information on this? Any basic instructions on making a simple quiver would be great. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

spinsheet, a quick Google search found a lot of different plans but I'll toss out a suggestion based on my own experience, your mileage may vary! I recently donated an old pair of motorcycle chaps to myself just for quiver making. On my initial attempt at a back quiver I got it to fit well and hang nicely I thought....and then I tried to use it in the field. After struggling around for half the day on a turkey hunt, arrows falling out and/or hanging on every limb I ducked under, I placed it in a spot of honor in my little DIY corner and there it rests today! I made a side quiver that slings kinda like a back quiver but protects the fletching and holds the arrows better. I used some thin-wall 4"pvc and covered that inside and out with the remaining leather from the chaps. That side quiver goes everywhere with me, from the range to the woods. It's a whole lot quieter, less aggravating, and my arrows never fall out or get hung up!


----------



## mmorton (Aug 17, 2010)

Check this one out

http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=058989


----------



## eminart (Apr 2, 2012)

I made this one. I'd never even touched a back quiver before I made it, so I was just going by instinct and a few photos I looked at online. It works fine, but I plan to make a side quiver like Long Rifle is talking about before hunting season.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

mmorton said:


> Check this one out
> 
> http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=058989


Thats got to be the hardest place to register on that I've been to. Right off the bat they tell ya to not register here......


----------



## eminart (Apr 2, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> Thats got to be the hardest place to register on that I've been to. Right off the bat they tell ya to not register here......


It's actually a great site for traditional shooters.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> Thats got to be the hardest place to register on that I've been to. Right off the bat they tell ya to not register here......


"PLEASE DO NOT REREGISTER!!!" RE-Register.


----------



## Ten X (Aug 6, 2011)

The first red fox to get within range will become my quiver project.


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

I was going to make a back quiver as well when I read of the same complaints that Long Rifle had with one so I tried tying a tube to my back and sure enough it was frustrating as hell. Loud, hard to get to, always catching on branches and sliding around. I decided not to make a back quiver and instead made a side hip holster for field points and I use a Kwikee Kwiver with the Sidewinder hip adaptor for broadheads.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm still contemplating making a quiver that can be worn on the back or on the hip via snaps. Gotta do some drawings and thinking on this one but what the heck...I've got the time and plenty leather......


----------



## spinsheet (Oct 30, 2011)

Eminart - that quiver looks great! Very simple but nice, that looks just like something that I want to make. I like the smooth leather look of that one more that the brushed leather look of others that I've seen. You've given me something to strive for.

I'm using a side quiver now and really don't like it, I think that a back quiver might work better for me. I don't hunt and not ducking under brush and branches so that all shouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Long rifle, 
These forums are for disseminating information, do not hold out in us. Start a build along thread for your side quiver please. I can follow instructions but I lack imagination to come up with an idea on my own. Please do us a favor here


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Here is one I made a few years back....


----------



## Edge32617 (Jul 15, 2011)

Question for you guys since I'm getting in on this late... I'm in the middle of building my own and a little stumped on a method to _lock[/I your arrows in...

Basically because this will be my field quiver and with shooting broadheads, I will need something to keep them from touching. I only carry 3-4 arrows with me so I dont think it would be too hard...

Any input?_


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Edge32617 said:


> Question for you guys since I'm getting in on this late... I'm in the middle of building my own and a little stumped on a method to _lock[/I your arrows in...
> 
> Basically because this will be my field quiver and with shooting broadheads, I will need something to keep them from touching. I only carry 3-4 arrows with me so I dont think it would be too hard...
> 
> Any input?_


_

Your gonna have to figure out something to either fit the points into or something to hold the arrows apart. Would cut off golf tubes help in any way?_


----------



## Edge32617 (Jul 15, 2011)

rembrandt said:


> Your gonna have to figure out something to either fit the points into or something to hold the arrows apart. Would cut off golf tubes help in any way?


hmm thats a good idea, I'll have to look into that... I also was thinking of maybe just gluing foam at the bottom and thhen use lengths of leather to seperate the arrows.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Edge32617 said:


> hmm thats a good idea, I'll have to look into that... I also was thinking of maybe just gluing foam at the bottom and thhen use lengths of leather to seperate the arrows.


Might work......I don't know how long the foam will last. What is in the 2 and 3 piece bow quivers where the arrowhead fits? Might look into that.


----------



## Edge32617 (Jul 15, 2011)

rembrandt said:


> Might work......I don't know how long the foam will last. What is in the 2 and 3 piece bow quivers where the arrowhead fits? Might look into that.


My bad, thats what I was thinking. Not foam like styrafoam (spelled wrong I'm sure) but the foam in our quivers like kwikee, bohning, etc..

That of figure a way to position the arrow perfectly where the blades don't touch the walls of the quiver.

Anyone on here also made their own quiver?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Edge32617 said:


> My bad, thats what I was thinking. Not foam like styrafoam (spelled wrong I'm sure) but the foam in our quivers like kwikee, bohning, etc..
> 
> That of figure a way to position the arrow perfectly where the blades don't touch the walls of the quiver.
> 
> Anyone on here also made their own quiver?


If you use mechanicals, the golf tubes should work. Thats what is holding my arrows apart in the photos above. That just might work!


----------



## Edge32617 (Jul 15, 2011)

rembrandt said:


> If you use mechanicals, the golf tubes should work. Thats what is holding my arrows apart in the photos above. That just might work!


I noticed in your sig you shoot a lot of trad.

I was just searching through old posts and I'm flirting with the idea of buying a recurve to practice with this summer and possibly take to the woods this fall... Any advice?

I'm looking at the Samick red stag


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

rembrandt said:


> Here is one I made a few years back....


Holy smokes, dude....that's gorgeous!

Ray :shade:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Holy smokes, dude....that's gorgeous!
> 
> Ray :shade:


Well, its fair to middlin......I could do better now that I've studied these new quiver makers. I think that was the second one I ever made and it wasn't easy. You put in alot of time on one like that and these companies can turn them out in numbers and offer them at a cheaper rate than I can offer mine due to the time spent. For the pocket I made a mold out of a piece of 2X4 and wet the leather and tacked it around the mold. It works great for the pocket. I want to do another but more traditional looking........Oh, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Edge32617 said:


> I noticed in your sig you shoot a lot of trad.
> 
> I was just searching through old posts and I'm flirting with the idea of buying a recurve to practice with this summer and possibly take to the woods this fall... Any advice?
> 
> I'm looking at the Samick red stag


That would be a good choice. It just depends on what you want and what you want to pay. You can find some good buys in the ad sections. the Samick Sage is a good one and if you want an ILF bow, Hoyt Excel is a good place to start. There are alot of good choices out there now and like I said, the ad section is a great place to get a good takedown bow........


----------



## spinsheet (Oct 30, 2011)

Rem, that is an amazing looking quiver. To be honest though, I prefer a more simple look but that face that you made that one yourself is amazing. I do like the way you made the pocket though, I was wondering how I would do something like that. Most pockets that I've seen are so tight to the quiver as to be useless for anything other that a credit card! Great idea and I'm gonna try that.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

spinsheet said:


> Rem, that is an amazing looking quiver. To be honest though, I prefer a more simple look but that face that you made that one yourself is amazing. I do like the way you made the pocket though, I was wondering how I would do something like that. Most pockets that I've seen are so tight to the quiver as to be useless for anything other that a credit card! Great idea and I'm gonna try that.


Thanks, if I remember correctly, I took a piece of 2X4, cut it the length I wanted for the pocket and I used the sander to round off the bottom edges the way I wanted them and then glued the piece onto a piece of 1X6. that gave me enough room to tack down the leather after I had it soaked and mallable. I left the leather on the mold till it dried and it worked perfect. 

I'm gonna make another quiver for myself...a little more traditional and I'm gonna have one of my knives I'm beginning to make on the front of the quiver or on the strap. Haven't decided exactly where I want to put it but it will enhance the attractiveness of the quiver I think. It will have to be a small knive so it won't add too much weight.......


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Come to think about it, I made the bench the quiver is on and the fence behind it......That was at our place in Palestine, Tx. I miss Texas cause its alot closer to the Rockies than Alabama!


----------



## spinsheet (Oct 30, 2011)

Rem, you definitely are a man of many talents.

I would like to have a somewhat stiff quiver, something that won't flop around. What weight leather should I look for? I've seen recommendations for between 4 oz to 10 oz leather. I looked at Tandy Leather Co. website just to get an idea of what I might be looking for but I think that I left there more confused then when I go there. They have so many different types of leather. I'll try and see if there's a craft store around here that might have some leather.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Most of the leather I have now is 10oz. I make holster rigs and just about everything with that oz leather. You can get by with 8oz OK for a quiver. I'm really thinking about making a quiver soon for my own use and I want it more trad looking and minus the fringe.....Might have some fur in it however.....Don't have it figured out as yet.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Tried a bunch of different style quivers over the years , finally made a simple Lakota style side quiver, which we’ve used for 20 years now ... easy to make , attaches to the stick which keeps it rigid ....and I can hang my medicine and fire bags off of ... Tucks under the arm, easy when crawling through the woods or thick brush ... arrows don’t rattle or fall out ... don’t catch on tree limbs like back quivers do ... no overhead draw movements to alert game ... old birds nest keeps broadheads safe in the bottom ... 
What looks good in the Robin Hood movies , does not necessarily play well in the woods ... All in what you’re going for ...


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

This was a quick quiver I put together to replace my ill-fated first backquiver attempt. I had an old pair of M/C chaps no longer being used for that purpose and a good length of the 4" thin-walled PVC that Kegan sent my new Omega to me in. I made the overall length 37", a few inches longer than my arrows which are 32" from nock to point and simply used a circular saw to make two 45 degree cuts at the right places, and then a zigsaw to connect the two cuts. I laid it all out on the leather, used contact cement to secure the covering and overlapped, then trimmed the seam in the back. Some heavier leather robbed from an old set of saddlebags, glued on top and bottom, made the end caps. For my strap you might recognize an old treestand safety harness strap/lanyard. Again, quite simply, I made two shallow cuts an inch apart at top and bottom and threaded the web through them. It's actually pretty quiet with nothing to hold the arrows steady but I added some leather remnants inside to keep the arrows off of the PVC and sprayed a dark-color inside the hide the white. About a two hour project and made completely from materials laying around. I keep my armguard and shooting glove tucked inside...


----------



## ncpatriot (Sep 18, 2010)

The St. Charles type may be good for you. Look up on Google. It is a center back type quiver that seems to hold the arrows much lower. May be just right to avoid snags.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

In a pinch , you can make one out of an old blue jeans leg ... Quick and easy ... :thumbs_up


----------

